# Abady Dog Food



## William_Russell (Jan 3, 2009)

Abady is not a food I'd give to my dogs. 

Years ago, I bought a top-of-the-line (bloodline-wise) puppy and 'had' to buy 60# of Abady with him. The pup was way too thin and refused his food (Abady and cooked ground beef) as in the diet sent by his breeder. I tried my other dogs on a little of the Abady and they immediately dialed the Dog Abuse Hotline. 

I put the pup on Canidae which he devoured. I dumped the $120 worth of Abady at the far end of my pasture, in case any starving 'critter' needed food and it sat there FOR YEARS, forming a concrete-like mound. I had to chop it up with a pitchfork and rake and spread it around before it finally biodegraded. NOTHING would eat it and my area abounds in raccoons who will eat anything. Except Abady.

True story.


----------



## A_Noonan (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree....Abady is a very poor quality food. My dogs didn't like it either and the quality appeared inconsistent.


----------



## Experienced (Mar 16, 2009)

Ah so nice to hear from the uninformed.....

Right - Abady is lousy. That is why a giant breed dog who was breed, raised and kept on it her entire life, set a record of living to over 14 in her breed where 10- 12 is normal - and was the 2nd in her breed in 70 years to finish in the top 28 at Westminister and went BIS at her specialty and was BIS at over 25 all-breed shows and went onto produce a bitch who was the 3rd in her breed to finish in the top at Westminster, went on to the the #10 show dog in the US of all breeds with multiple BIS wins, then got 11 performance degrees and who, at the age of nearly 10, was the first of her breed to be invited to, and successfully competed at, the Eukanuba National Agility Championships and will be running the Championships again in 2009 at 10 1/2 years old ......and her 3/4 brother (son of the 1st dog) is a Champion in 2 countries and the #1 sire in the breed....... yep, Abady dogs all and for their entire lives..... and, the kennel that uses this food for these dogs is widely known for extremely sound puppies and having virtually no health problems among the adult dogs (ear or skin infections etc.) 

And then there were Bob Abady's own Bouviers who were legendary in the show and performance ring back when he was still competing - renown for their musculature, development, fitness and endurance....

Try not letting it sit forever so the oil seeps out. And use the top of the line - the Classic granular.


----------



## sal (Feb 6, 2009)

Abady is amazing food. Period, next to raw there is nothing better. Period. Period. Period. Period.

Only a fool feeds another dry...


----------



## Ben_Coulter (Jul 22, 2009)

My wife and I have been using Abady for about 2 yrs. and have seen amazing results. We have a 9 year old lab and a 3 year old berenese mountain dog. The Berner has been on it for his entirity and the lab since 7. Immediately after we started on Abady we started seeing our labs mood and energy levels improve. It was amazing. 

We have had nothing but great things with our dogs. They love it. One thing we do is put some water into the mix to help the consumption. 

As always, people and dogs tastes do differ but for us it has been great. Our berner breeder also uses the food and they are very selective about what they put into their dogs.


----------



## Jay_S. (Sep 9, 2009)

I have 2 mixed breed dogs. One who will be 4, and the other 2 come February. They have both been on Canidae their whole lives. Recently, a neighbor has been giving us her leftover Abady. The dogs seem to love it. I have never had a problem with Canidae, except with my one 4 year old pup, who is Lab/Pit/Golden Mix, who scooches her but all around the house. Have had her on a certain Abady the past two days and she hasnt scooched once. Just looking for suggestions as to whether I should stick with the Canidae, or switch to Abady.


----------



## Steve4 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been using Abady as a main food for my large breed dog for years and she is in amazing condition. I do supplement the food with eggs, chicken and beef about 3 times per week at dinner. I believe any dog food should be fed this way. Abady stands behind their food and I would recommend it for any breed but particularly for large breeds or dogs who are very active as well.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jay, this could be the worst dogfood made today. On their web site it is lie after lie. They lie so bad they even say it well fix hip dysplasia, Unreal. I don't believe anything this company says, I feel they could be using saw dust. They even call themsleves GENIUS'S, lol they really are nothing but a bunch of lair's


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

lets take a look whats in this

1.Chicken Meal - Good
2.White Rice - Brown rice is much better
3.Menhaden Fish Meal (Select Grade) - This is bad and this fish is not used for human consumption.
4.Chicken By-Products Meal - Bad, this the bottom of the barrel as far as chicken goes it can even include feathers.
5.Beef Meat & Bone Meal - Bad, for the most part this is just ground up bones.
Pork Fat - This is really bad for any animals.
Lamb Fat - More fat, most good companys would use lamb.
Menhaden Fish Fat - More fat, but it is a fat that comes from a fish that is not eatin by humans.

I really wouldn't feed this to my dogs. Chicken meal is the only worth while ingredient and this is their "state of the art" product, UGH..


----------



## jessica_murray (Dec 18, 2009)

I completely agree Jim,
Usually the quality ingredients come to a high cost to consumers and most don't understand the benefits to feeding your dog a health diet. I always use the example of Old Roy = McDonald's French Fries and that's usually the light switch for people. 
I'd be curious to have you check out our site and ingredients and let us know your 2 cents as we're always looking for consumer feedback and where we can make changes. www.pettao.com


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

jessica, this seems like a very good product. But there is one HUGE problem, my dog weighs 89 pounds and growing (7 months old GSD). I used the formula on the website and it would cost me 540.54 dollars a month to feed him. That would not work for me. That is almost a weeks take home pay for me.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW, 28% FAT....Man, I have never heard of any dog food above 20 and 20% seems awful high to me. This just has to be a baaaad dog food, I would never feed this to dogs, NEVER!!!!!. Then add in all the lies on their website, UGH.....


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

How some people can comment on a pet food by reading the label and applying human food standards is amazing. I have hunting dogs that run a 30 acre farm nearly every day and hold weight and look beautiful on 1/2 the amount of Abady, compared to kibble. The food you trash has been on the market for about 30 years now. How many brands of dog food are that old? Sled dog teams use it because its so dense nutritionally. 

The comments on this thread are idiotic and reflect ZERO knowledge about canine nutrition, ZERO. Just a bunch of suckers.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

jj, first off, I don't believe you have a 30 acre farm and feed your so called hunting dogs ""half"" of what a top of the line kibble would be feeding. Dude, thats just down right funny. So what if it's been on the market for 30 years, Purina, Pedagree, Friskies and Alpo have been on the market for over 40 years and they are in the same league as your abady 
LARD food. I live out west and I go to Alaska regularly and I now of NO ONE who feeds their Sled dog teams this food. By the way they aren't called sled dog teams. Their is "nothing" in the world that can fix hip dysplasia but your food web site says it can """LAIRS""". THEN THEY CALL THEMSELVES GENUIS. Ya right... Lairs.. The food is crap, end of story


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Lard is pork fat. Tell me why pork fat is not good for a dog. Give me science. Again what most people do is use popular human science to make decisions on animal foods. Lard is disgusting to look at but its very very good for dogs, much better than sprayed on chicken fat. Give me science about why Abady is a poor food. I am sure you will say because there are by-products in the food. There are various grades of by-products. By-products are far better for a dog than "chicken". You really don't know what goes in most kibbles.

Have you ever seen a wolf kill? What parts actually get eaten?


So give me the science about Lard. Tell me why pork fat is bad for dogs?


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

"Unfortunately there are relatively few such formulas (compared with the bewildering and highly-advertised variety of dry nugget foods) and they can turn out to be quite expensive. Seppala Kennels for about a year fed all its dogs on one such formulation manufactured in New York state by the Robert Abady Company and found it very satisfactory nutritionally, but difficult to handle in cold weather and extremely expensive in use."

The guy that wrote that is an expert in working dog nutrition. He was discussing the superiority of meal foods that are made in several steps rather than extruded kibble.

I don't find it expensive because I live a few hours from the factory. I also use the raw products.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I know who you are. Anyone who thinks pork fat is good for dogs should have their head examined. Open your eyes Chicken By-Products Meal, this is the lowest grade of chicken you can get, unless you think dog SHOULD eat feathers. White rice, the worst of the two rices, unless you take him out to Chinese a lot. Menhaden Fish, heck it isn't even used for humans, in any form. Beef Fat, just what I wanna feed my dog more fat. Beef Meat & Bone Meal, this is ground up bones. Menhaden Fish Oil,
like I say this fish this fish is not eaten by humans, Besides how many dogs went fishing in the wild ???? ZERO. PORK LARD!!!!! It's nothing more than frying pan oil.
THIS IS WHY THIS PRODUCT IS A ONE STAR FOOD ON THE BEST REVIEW SITE ON THE NET (CLAY).
dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Chicken By-Products Meal (Highest Quality), White Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal (Select Grade), Lard (the finest land-based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids), Safflower Oil, Beef Fat, Dicalcium Phosphate, Beef Meat & Bone Meal, Potassium Chloride, Undefatted Beef Liver (Human Grade), Flaxseed Oil (Organic), Whey Protein Concentrate, Choline Choride, Natural Flavor, Menhaden Fish Oil, Ferrous Sulfate,


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Experienced says, can you tell us what this so called "giant breed dog" was??? Anybody can say this or that, but you need to supply some proof and proof IS NOT your word. Maybe a link?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

This dog food sucks!!!Just look at the first five ingredients.Would you eat chicken by-product meal???How about Lard??And pork fat?? Don't invite me to dinner!! YUCK!!!I feel bad for your dog!!


----------



## AKC_Registered_Labrador_Retriever_Breeder (Mar 13, 2010)

It is quite apparent that many dog owners have minimal knowledge when it comes to dog food. It is a widely known fact that dogs are carnivores and do not need a vegetative and/or fruit diet. Unlike what most sub-standard dog food companies lead the consumers to believe. 

What people fail to realize is that dogs are not people. Therefore, their diets are extremely different than ours. Dog food is a science. Science is a study of facts, some simple and some complex. Robert Abady based his processing on many, many years of study and science. 

The Robert Abady Company offers canned, kibble and granular dog foods. The granular is the only dog food of its kind. The highest quality and purest dog food on the market. Many people will argue because they do not understand the science behind granular food. All I will say to them is DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH! 

The commercially available brand dog foods are just that - COMMERCIALLY AVAILABLE! What this means is that those dog foods use much lesser quality products because the company is making and marketing the food to make as much money as they can. Unlike the Robert Abady Company who are out to make your dog's or cat's life as healthy as possible.

It is easily understood why individuals would say it's a bad food if they hadn't started feeding it to their dog when it was a puppy. The ingredients can be somewhat harsh for an older dog. The reason being is that Abady uses very high quality ingredients, which DOES NOT INCLUDE ARTFICIAL STOOL HARDENERS. When dog owners see a hard ("stiff") stool they believe the food is doing its job. What they don't see are the ingredients in their dog's food that speeds the food quickly past the digestive tract so little to no absorption occurs of basic minerals and nutrients.

I have had the pleasure of speaking to Robert Abady up until his untimely passing. This man devoted his life to cats and dogs!!! The knowledge this man had with regard to cats and dogs was absolutely astounding! To claim his dog food is not worth feeding to dogs is laughable. Just dog owners who think they know all and know better than a PhD.

I have been in business for 29 years! I have bred numerous litters and have had dogs live up to 17 years of age. I have had nine champion dogs and have bred many others. My dogs get nothing but Abady and they love it.

If you are feeding your dog anything LESS than Abady dog food, you are giving your dog a sub-standard food. That is a proven fact as indicated on the dog food bag itself.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, Clay... This is and always will be one of the worst foods on the market. OK, 1. Chicken Meal is fine. 2.Is just an OK grain. 3.Menhaden Fish Meal is a fish unfit for human consuption and it is preserved with ethoxyquin and that is a fact!!! 4.Chicken by product meals is the worst of the worst and includes A TON FEATHERS. 5. Beef Meat and Bone Meal is in fact just grounD up bone with the slightest bit of real meat.5. Pork fat UGG this is the lowest grade fat you can get.7. Oboy, more fat in lamb fat, why not LAMB. 8. More fat in the lowest grade fish you can get in Menhaden Fish Fat and more ethoxyquin. THIS FOOD IS RIGHT THERE AT THE BOTTOM OF THE BARREL!!!! I remember the first time I mentioned this food to the owner of our pet store, which carries only the best foods. The owner looked at me and started to laugh, he said he would close his doors before carrying this product.


Chicken Meal, White Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal (Select Grade), Chicken By-Products Meal (Highest Quality), Beef Meat & Bone Meal, Sunflower Oil (Premium Grade, Non-genetically Engineered Variety, Sunflower Oil is the Only Non-Toxic Oil in the Marketplace), Pork Fat (the finest land-based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids), Dicaclium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Lamb Fat, Whey Protein Concentrate (Human Grade), Undefatted Beef Liver (Human Grade), Choline Cloride, Flaxseed Oil (Organic), Natural Flavor, Salt (Sodium Chloride), Menhaden Fish Fat, Anmino Acid Supplement, di-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't you just love the wording the salesman used to try and make his low grade food seem better. I just love these statements

(Select Grade),

(Highest Quality),

(Premium Grade, Non-genetically Engineered Variety, Sunflower Oil is the Only Non-Toxic Oil in the Marketplace),

(the finest land-based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids),

(Human Grade), Used twice

(Organic), 

The guy who wrote this stuff must have sold used cars. All of these statements mean ABSOLUTLY NOTHING as far as dog food goes. You only have to have the slightest bit of knowlegde about dog food terminology and you realize how corupt this company is. I love that they say their dog food solves Hip-dysplsia, that has to be the most classic statement ever. Not one fact nor one link to back up any of their lie's. George Bush, eat your heart out cause they got you beat!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken By-Product Meal-(Highest Quality) LOL !!! I guess this dude thinks FEATHERS-BEAKS-MANURE-FEET are high quality ingredients-I sure as hell don't!!! Why is their soooo much fat in this food??? Pork Fat-Lamb Fat-Menhaden Fish Fat. Oh YEAH this is the best food on the market!!! LOL- I wouldn't even feed this to the birds-


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh Yeah another thing-Lab breeder said- "Robert Abady based his processing on many,many years of study and science" So have Mcdonald's and Burger King- I don't eat either of these and I wouldn't feed them to my dog either.


----------



## Caddy (Mar 15, 2010)

We had a rhodesian ridgeback puppy, healthy and vibrant, go to a home a 8 weeks that feeds Abady.

At 3 months we started receiving reports that the puppy 'elbowed out' and had 'bowed legs'. Slightly before 4 months we received pictures. How horrible they were! We sent them to a vet who immediately noted nutritional growth issues and indicated that they may have been caused by the high caloric content of the food along with the high calcium content.

We asked for the puppy back, and we did get it back, thankfully.

One month later, after being fed according to vet guidelines (actually, on regular Bil-Jac), the puppy no longer has bowed legs or elbows. I would be happy to share the before and after photos. The 'crippled' puppy we received back was now a puppy ready for the show ring (as soon as he turns 6 months!).

Our contract now warns that our health guarantees are null and void if the buyer feeds Abady.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Next to Orijen, this food has one of the faithfulest followings.

Their website is both informational and destructive. Part of me feels that if the food is truly that superb, why not just let the food speak for itself instead of defending it to the grave. 

The granular idea is quite an awesome idea.

I understand what the company is trying to say about by-products and what AAFCO makes them classify ingredients as.....but unfortunately, there really is no way to tell if their by-products are really what they say they are, just like every other company and their meat sources.

I've been in contact with a few different individuals to try and get the real dirt on this food.

So we'll see. Is this food a diamond in the rough....or just plain dirt? Give me a little time to research this and lab it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey all you Abady dog food defenders-go to the top of the page and click on your favorite formula-and see what the reviewer has to say about it.OR even better go check out what DFA says about it- http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/7/page/1


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Eric you just lost EVERY BIT of respect I ever had for you. This food is crap and any manufacture who says this about their product should be banned from manufacturing doog food and I quote them """Other than the fact that hip dysplasia can be prevented through the judicious feeding of Abady products,""" Hello, HIP DYSPLASIA is a degerative disease of the hip joints and can be seen on X-rays after 12-14 months. This statement should have this company in court, THIS IS THE WORST STATEMENT I HAVE EVER SEEN A DOG FOOD COMPANY MAKE BAR NONE. This food is nothing but a big bag of ANAMIAL LARD.
Here is another statement they make and I quote........

WHAT CAUSES HIP DYSPLASIA - a woefully inadequate level of nutrition.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

YEAH A WOEFULLY INADEQUATE LEVEL OF NUTRITION. I have never had less respect for any company in my life. HERE.............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_dysplasia_(canine)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1569&aid=444


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess I just went on Great Life and posted a comment it is being held for moderation-the last time they did that was when I went to that site and asked the administrator to review it-that's all I asked-they deleted my comment why?? If you read the first comment-some lady says that she seconds my comment about a review-but my comment is gone-it was the first comment and theirs only like 10 comments on there-I don't get it??? Also DFA gives it a 4 star review-but theirs no review on there either.It seems like certain foods-your not allowed to say anything "Bad" about.Not that I ever did though.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

lol...Jess,

Re-read my post. I'm not jumping on the Abady band wagon. I only stated it has a strong following by its faithful servants and that their granular idea is actually a pretty cool idea....cooking all the ingredients at their perspective temperatures instead of all the ingredients at one temperature.

I wasn't stating or agreeing with anything about hip-dysplasia...the only thing about their website is that it over talks everything almost in defensive mode. And like I said, if the food were really that good, it should sell itself.

You know I'm Orijen through and through.


and can we all stop with the Dog Food Analysis ratings please. That site is only good for one thing, learning about ingredients and nutrient breakdowns in one site....but people will be caught up in the rating system instead of selecting the right food for there dog. Unfortunately, not ever dog can eat Orijen and not every dog can eat Evo. Educate people thru this site...not another. They don't need 150 choices....maybe like 5 or 6....that's where you come in.

Have gain back your respect Jess 


Regardless, lets let science pick this food apart. Hopefully I'll have some concrete answers about the hype on this food soon.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

No!!!!! annnd absolutly for another reason, which now makes it 2. You hate Purina and others, right? well I see Abady at that level, NOTHING GOOD ABOUT THE food AND THEY CAN NOT BE TRUSTED. I am a huge fan of DFA, why? Because I love the way they give reasons for coming to their conclusions. I totally disagree with you, the different stars is perfect in my mind. Now I do disagree with were they put certain foods and that is expected with everyone. One of my fav's they have as a 4 star, but I see their point. Just like your point of not manufacturing their own product, I agree but only to a certain point.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke with the scientist and the nutritionist.

Basically was told this about Abady. It was an awesome formula 20 years ago, because Purina and all the others were churning out the crap that they are still producing today. It was the best formula they had seen to date. So the people who jumped on board are still on board. So today....20 years later....The abady formula hasn't changed and new boutique brands...Orijen, Evo...have taken its place at the top.

All agreed with me that the way they make granular is really cool and others should do it to. (Granular - each component of the food is cooked at the correct temperature it should be cooked at, rather than cooking everything at one temperature.)

So, to give Jess a little faith in me  this food is......crap.


On a side note about DFA, you are agreeing with me that not all the foods are classified correctly?

I just think that people buy the food based on the rating system instead of reading ingredients and NA's ... when truly the only companies that even publish the whole nutrient analysis are Orijen, Acana, Innova, Evo, Cali Natural, Healthwise and Karma. If they can't publish the NA or you can't obtain the whole thing....there is a problem.

DFA is informative in that it puts all kibble and canned foods together in one site and re-lists available information from the companies. I just think that to many put to much trust in that rating system.


----------



## Mary7 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have 2 English Mastiffs that were fed Abady food for about a year. I switched from a different brand after my 1 year old was diagnosed with severe bilateral elbow dysplasia. Although the Abady did not cure the dysplasia, it didn't make it any worse & the dogs were otherwise healthy & loved it. I fed the older dog 4 cups of Abady & the puppy proportionally less. I now feed them 8 cups a day of a different brand. The ONLY reason I switched foods was the stool which was like a cowpie on Abady. Cleaning up cowpies of 2 very large dogs was an unpleasant task. I realize this is because it does not contain artificial stool hardners but non the less enough of a problem to make me switch. Otherwise I was very happy with it & the dogs did very well on 1/2 the amount that I now feed. No one could believe that my dog weighed 225# and only ate 4 cups of food a day.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

A quality food does not need a stool hardner. If your stool is a "cowpie", it is because the food is passing thru without it being absorbed into the body correctly. Could be a result of a weak or damaged digestive tract or overfeeding. When you serve a quality food like Orijen or Evo, you will feed less because of the calorie intake. I have found numerous lab results that stool hardners do damage to the digestive tract over time. Think about it...you don't eat food with stool hardners in it, do you?

I also recommend a digestive enzyme (Earth Animals or Garden of Life) to help the dog break down the food and absorb it. 

The stool will natural be firm from the waste the dog did not consume.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, when the food is 50% fat and lard what do you expect ?? Then throw in that rotton fish and ethoxyquin, WOW, no big surprise.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mary-PLEASE!?!?You REALLY thought Abady would CURE Dysplasia ?? Are you KIDDING??You ACTUALLY let your dogs have diarrhea for a YEAR??You know how bad YOUR stomach HURTS and CRAMPS when you have diarrhea!!??How could you say that you were happy with and your dogs LOVED this food?? DID the dogs tell you this in between bouts of EXPLOSIVE Diarrhea?? They must have been really comfortable drinking tons of water to keep from dehydrating!! I REALLY just don't understand some people-would you eat a food that did that to you???!!! This company should be sued- for FALSE advertising!! I call it LYING!!!


----------



## Howard (Apr 8, 2010)

I fed my Australian Terrier a so called "super- premium" dog food. It turned out that it contained Chinese made "Rice Protein". This turned out to be a plastic derivative. I did some research and found out most of these products are made in one factory in Utah. These dog foods rely on the integrity of the manufacturer. In this case, there was much deception. So i did some research and found out that Abady makes all of their food in their own facility using specific sourced materials. My dog has been on Abady Senior for three years. She is 11 years old, is lean, muscular, and full of energy. When I fed her the "super premium" brand with it's hidden carb based protein, she was heavy. I feed always exactly to the directions on the box. So, to you critics who have never tried Abady, I suggest that you either try it to find out for yourself, or shut up!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh Howard, you are a know all, huh??? Well read whats it this crap before you start typing. And just what was this so called “super- premium” dog food?? What was the brand??? Who owned the factory??? Clay, you should just stay put. This is one of the worst dog foods made today. I would rather feed my dog rice than a giant bucket of lard like this crap ....Can you just imagine the fat just bouncing around like a fat mans gut,, then you feed that fat to your dog.... Lean dog, huh?? lol. I would just love to see this dog up against mine, lol.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Being a dog owner means you get to call the shots on what your dog eats. Feed whatever you want. It's your dog 

I don't like the term super premium....I like the term quality. Orijen and Evo are also made in their own plants and not outsourced like the "super premium" foods you speak of. For the price of Abady and the by-products it contains...I'll stick with my Orijen.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats fine Eric, but when people tell other people to SHUT UP they then cross the line. Especially if they have NO CLUE what they are talking about.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK this is just a check to see if my gravatar works.


----------



## Laughing_Cow (Apr 17, 2010)

To Jess, Michelle and Eric:

I find it hysterically funny that you spend a more than an average amount of your time bashing a dog food. Yes, a dog food. 

I just happened to find myself on this site and was wasting time reading everyone's comments about dog food. It seems that the three of you think you know everything about dog food.

Well, here's your chance to back it up!! If you obtained a higher education, where exactly did you obtain your degree and in what field of study? I'm quite sure all of the followers here are very interested in these tidbits of information.

I'm very sure everyone will understand if you respond with a snide answer. That's what most individuals do when they feel attacked/ambushed. But it will also prove that your all are just dog owners who believe their opinion is king.

I feel maybe if you put all of your energy into bashing something that deserves it such as the new democratic regime in the white house, you may feel a bit better about yourself.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Laughing Cow-I find it hysterically funny that you sat there and wasted all your time reading all the past comments.It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what total crap this dog food is-just read the ingredients-they speak for themselves.And no your comments do not upset me.Did you bother to click on a formula name and read the review?It's not just the three of us that "bash" this food-DFA gives it a 1 star rating.But I don't need dfa to tell me anything-I know how to read a ingredient list and pick out good and bad ingredients-do you? The only worthwhile ingredient in this food is chicken-other than that it is just a big bag of Lard.I don't know what brand of dog food that you use,but if it is Abady-I feel bad for your dog.Anyway I have heard that Abady is expensive-their are much better foods out there that are less expensive.Laughing Cow- Is your real name Antonio??


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Now now you really shouldn't be so bitter. Thats how people get high blood pressure.I've posted here a number of times why I do so much reseach on dog food and why I try to help people learn about dog food. Maybe you should take the time to read one of those posts.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah Jess your right-it's very easy to see which people are actually knowledgeable,and which people just want to antagonize other people and try to elicit anger and start a fight-anyone that says this is a good food doesn't know their ASS from a hole in the ground lol.


----------



## jenn2120 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this website and recently came across this conversation. Here is my two cents.

Animal owners must be responsible for what they feed their dog. In order to make informed decisions you need to evaluate facts. Some of the statement made here proposing to be facts seem to be more opinion or subjective observations

Statement: 
"Chicken by product meals is the worst of the worst and includes A TON FEATHERS." 
Fact: 
AAFCO Guidelines stipulate that both Chicken Meal and Chicken By Product Meal can contain no feathers, except in such amounts
as might occur unavoidably in good processing practices. 

Statement: 
"Menhaden Fish Meal (Select Grade) – This is bad and this fish is not used for human consumption"
Fact:
According to James Kirkley of the Virginia Institute of Marine Science (VIMS), there are two established commercial fisheries for menhaden. The first is known as a reduction fishery. According to the Omega Protein Corporation, this fishery's output produces omega-3 oils for human consumption, and for aquaculture, swine, and other livestock feeds. In addition, the Gulf States Marine Fisheries Commission states that Refined menhaden oil was approved for human use in the US by the US FDA in 1997 as a nutrition supplement and food additive. The refined oil is blended and hydrogenated with other fats for cooking oils, shortening, margarine, and other products. 

Statement 
"Pork Fat – This is really bad for any animals"
Fact:
Look at the writings of MD Mary Ann Eades on the subject of lard - Here is a small excerpt
"Now let’s compare lard to that darling of the disciples of the Mediterranean diet: olive oil. Olive oil contains 71% oleic acid, that heart-healthy, monounsaturated fat that we’re supposed to get more of. Lard contains 44% oleic acid, which is more than sesame oil (41%) and double or nearly so the amount in corn oil (28%) walnut oil (28%), and flaxseed oil (21%), more than double the amount in cottonseed oil (19%) and sunflower oil (19%), and nearly triple that in grapeseed oil (15%) and safflower oil (13%). The oleic acid content of lard also exceeds that in beef tallow (43%), butterfat (29%), and human butterfat (ie the fat of breast milk at 35%)". 
Also look at a great book on fats in general "Fat: An Appreciation of a Misunderstood Ingredient, with Recipes By Jennifer McLagan"

In evaluating anything you feed your animals, your family or youself: do the research, learn the facts, and make the decisions


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jennifer-You can read whatever you want and then regurgitate it here-but if you know anything about the Hydrogenated oil that you speak of then you wouldn't be saying that it is a "GOOD" oil-in all actuality it is one of the worst oils that you can put into your body-it is the worst oil for clogging up your arteries-go ahead ask a cardiologist.And Lard isn't that far behind for clogging arteries.Beef Tallow and butterfat will also clog your arteries.Pork fat will also clog your arteries-don't take my word for it -like I said before-go ask a cardiologist.Feeding Abady everyday is like feeding a person A greasy fast food burger and fries every day-if your willing to eat that,then go ahead-what the heck why not pour some extra grease that drips into the trough on the side of the grill back onto your burger-or maybe you would like to dunk your fries in it?? I don't know where you got your info-but it really is completely wrong.How long ago was this "Article" of yours written??


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jennifer, chicken product meal is the worst of the worst. """Unavoidable""" it opens and it does open doors for large amounts of feathers to be used. And see the ingredient lists of Chicken by product meals by the FDA,this is not the link but it opens eyes. I stand by that statement and I would never feed that kind of crap to my dog. Now meal is OK.
Chicken meal is the dry rendered (cooked down) product from a combination of clean flesh and skin with or without accompanying bone, derived from the parts of whole carcasses of chicken -- exclusive of feathers, heads, feet, or entrails.
Chicken by-product meal consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice. READ THAT CLOSELY!!!!



http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/UCM047113


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I DO KNOW THE FACTS AND LARD IS LARD AND THEY DO NOT EVEN STATE WHAT KIND OF LARD IT IS and what abady uses is the worst lard. What MD Mary Ann Eades says means nothing, just what could be in lard. THE LARD abady uses is """"animal"""" lard down right fatty crappy lard.
If you really wanna learn about dog food the link below is to one of the best sites their is and notice all they have to offer on the left side of your screen.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

THE OFFICIAL DESCRPTION OF Menhaden Fish Meal, you need to look before you leap girl because I do a ton of reading on dog food. I DO NOT elieve everything I read but some is just down right obvious and I read it over and over again.

Description

Menhaden is the major source of fish meal produced in the U.S. The fish are taken in Atlantic coastal waters from Maine to Florida and in the Gulf of Mexico. """Menhaden are not used for human food""" but for oil used in paints, soaps, and lubricants and as an ingredient in margarine in Europe. The fish are ground, cooked and processed to yield three products: presscake, fish solubles and oil. The final fish meal product may be simple presscake meal, full meal (all the soluble are added back into the presscake), or some combination of presscake and soluble. 

Fish meal used for animal feed should be stabilized with an antioxidant such as ethoxquin to prevent the fish oil from becoming rancid.

I always get my fact straight before I post anything here!!!!!


----------



## jenn2120 (Apr 20, 2010)

I appreciate the vigor that all of you have in feeding the best foods. It is obvious that you all want to feed the very best for your dogs. The dialog that is part of this blog, and others is an important avenue in vetting out quality information. 

To address some of the recent post and bring up some additional points

1. The article by By Mary Can Eades MD was written in 2008
2. Chicken fat is a "By Product" of the human food chain and is not readily available for human consumption in any retail outlet. It is used in many animal feeds as the main fat source. Why? What parts of the chicken do you think the fat is rendered from? 
3. Statement: 
“Chicken by-product meal consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.” 
Response: 
When I make chicken soup I use the neck, gizzard, liver, heart etc. Chicken feet are eaten in many eastern cultures and can be ordered in any restaurant in Chinatown. As far as intestines are concerned, have you ever eaten a hotdog or sausage with a natural casing?
4. Statement:
"I DO KNOW THE FACTS AND LARD IS LARD AND THEY DO NOT EVEN STATE WHAT KIND OF LARD IT IS"
Response:
Lard is, and can only be one thing: pig fat.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

So just what is your point ??? Are you just one of those people who like to argue for the sake of a arguement


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea what you are trying to add to this site. It seems nothing.
If you like and want to feed this brand to your dog, have add it. It seems you think Pork fat, lard, Ethoxyquin laden Menhaden Fish Meal and Chicken by product meals are good for dogs ""GREAT"" good for you, but I feel for your dog or dogs. You really need to educate yourself. Try the site below and try, dogfoodanalysis.com (see the 1 star foods)........ Why not add some corn, ANIMAL DIGEST, glutens and wheat to your dogs diet, it seems you think all the other bad ingredients are good. You might wanna add some BHT and BHA also.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

AAFCO: The rendered fat of swine. 

Very low in linoleic acid but very attractive to pets, used to make poor quality food more appealing. Few nutritional benefits.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-this person REALLY isn't worth arguing with-Anyone who can look at this ingredient list and Actually want to feed it to their dog-REALLY doesn't know their ass from a hole in the ground.All this PERSON wants to do is argue-they are making themselves look really retarded for backing such a disgusting bag of Lard and other low grade ingredients in this so called dog "food".


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

What to avoid: 
►All generic meat ingredients that do not indicate a species (meat, meat byproducts, meat byproduct meal, meat meal, meat & bone meal, blood meal, fish, fish meal, poultry, poultry byproducts, poultry meal, poultry byproduct meal, liver, liver meal, glandular meal etc.)

►Byproduct meals, even if a species is identified (chicken/beef/turkey/lamb byproduct meal etc.), since highly questionable ingredients may be used in these rendered products.


----------



## santa (May 3, 2010)

I agree with Jennifer. Jess and Michelle seem to just be spewing off what dog analysis or any other random sites says and won't entertain any other source.
It's true..people all over the world eat chicken feet,eyes..penises too!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is pretty funy isn't it. And ya know it is the same person over and over again. AND THEY WORK FOR THIS COMPANY!!!!I wonder what this other source is ?? I bet he would want us to believe their website, you know the one WHO SAYS THEIR DOG FOOD FIX'S HIP-DYSPLISHA !!!!! 

HAVE A GOOD DAY SANTA LARD!!!!


----------



## Danielle_Park (Jun 5, 2010)

Just found this site and would like to add my 2 cents. After working years as a vet tech for a holistic vet my trainng is in Traditional Chinese Veterinary Medicine. We use food as medicine and I now work for an all natural pet food supply store. I NEVER take the opinion of one person or site as fact. Every company either good or bad has an agenda.
Now, as for the person that uses "the neck, gizzard, liver, heart etc." thats great! However thats not what goes into the pet food. Anything that can NOT be utilized by the human market is what goes into the pet food and farm raised fish industry. There is a HUGE difference in you buying a whole chicken and using the parts for soup and the leftovers of a denatured diseased, hormone and antibiotic laden stripped carcass mixed in with the styrofoam and plastic and/or other trash.
The next is the "casing" on sausage or hotdogs which hasn't been used in I don't know how long IS NOT the same as intestines filled with crap being added in to the lesser quality foods. I personally have clean intestines for use and it requires removing ALL fecal matter, turning it inside out and then cleaning it more!
There are MANY pet food companies that are NOT in it to ONLY make money and choose to only use fish that is NOT sprayed using Ethoxyquin. IMO just because a food isn't used for human consumption doesn't mean it isn't outright bad for pets. I mean we don't eat or chew on antlers, but they are a great source of many vitamins and minerals for our dogs.
And vice versa just because we eat it doesn't mean its safe for our pets.
Thanks for letting me shime in!


----------



## Jessie1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Everybody please start boycotting Iam they are torturing animal for money!!!
Link for more information and prove that this horrible this is still happening http://www.iamscruelty.com/


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

The comments above that Abady has artifical preservatives is dead wrong as is the comment about lard. Naturox is used in both the fish meal and lard. Lard is probably the best fat for dogs because biochemically its the easiest for them to process. As for chicken by products, the grade used is very high, its primarily organ meat. 

This is a very good food. Dogs are not people they need different nutrients than people. Don't be scammed by "human grade" claims by other companies. You won't find another food with this level of protein from animal sources.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

I missed that person's comment on Menhaden not being suitable for dogs. There are dozens of high-end kibbles that use Menhaden. It is a first-class ingredient for dogs but again the meat is not suitable for people.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually the Menhaden fish is not used for human consumption and is not one I would feed "MY" dog, menhaden are like the crows of the sea, they eat what other fish won't.

Not one of these fish is destined for a supermarket, canning factory, or restaurant. Menhaden are oily and foul and packed with tiny bones. ""No one eats them"". Yet they are the most important fish caught along the Atlantic and Gulf coasts, exceeding the tonnage of all other species combined. These kibble of the sea fetch only about 10 cents a pound at the dock, but they can be ground up, dried, and formed into another kind of kibble for land animals, a high-protein feed for chickens, pigs, and cattle.

http://andromeda.rutgers.edu/~hbf/menhaden.htm

And Safflower Oil is controversial to say the least. It is mainly used in women's cosmetic's.

Of the first 5 ingredients of this food the ONLY DECENT ingredient is white rice. Beef Fat and Beef Meat & Bone Meal are just flat out terrible for dogs. I realize that once upon a time this was a good dog food, but so was Eukanuba and Purina. How things have changed.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Just what makes anyone think pork fat in a huge amount like this would be good for a dog, when pork with no fat is another controversial ingredient?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I totally agree with Jess- Pork Lard is one of the WORST sources of fat for dog food...but don't take my word for it,check this out..please read the whole article down to the bottom where it talks about the REALLY BAD FATS... http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/dog-food-fats/


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

You guys are just label readers and that is why most of the so called high-end kibbles use what they use, not because it better for dogs but it appeals to people.

Tell me exactly why pork fat is bad for a dog, scientifically why is it bad?


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

You wont find anything that says pork fat or lard is bad, rather you will find quite positive things. The lard in Abady is preserved with Naturox as well. Give the guy some credit, he was in fact the first guy to put a frozen raw on the market long before it was cool.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

I will also point out that lard costs several times more than rendered chicken fat, so Abady clearly isn't trying to use a cheap ingredient.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You really are something... Even my 5 year old grandson knows pork fat is bad. Lard is a cheap ingredient, my god I can get it for free, DID YOU HEAR THAT FREEEEEE!!!!!His name is Clay and this guy is a salesman for Adaby. He also posts under the name Experienced, ss, Steve I think I got the biggest kick of when he posted as jj. Do you notice any similarities? LOL. Clay always wanted ""scientific"" facts. Then you leave links like we do and the clown just overlooks them. Any 12 year old knows Pork fat is bad.
Real good stuff

http://www.google.com/images?q=Pork+fat&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=F3U2TOaCKof2tgOdyfyoBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDEQsAQwAw

lard = pork lard Notes: Lard is rendered pork fat. It's high in saturated fat, and quite bad for you. Still, it's the fat of choice for making flaky pie crusts, though it's not as flavorful as butter. Some pastry chefs combine butter with lard to achieve a balance of flavor and flakiness. 

Why is Pork Fat Different From Other Animal Fat?

Fats are lipids, which are a source of energy. They can be of vegetable source or animal source. Triglycerides are neutral fats with 1 molecule of glycerol and 3 fatty acids. The fatty acids can be saturated or unsaturated. The more unsaturated fats have high melting points. The iodine value of fat gives the degree of saturation. The iodine value of lard is 65, beef 45, and mutton (lamb/goat) 32. If a person eats the fat of a herbivorous animal, the fat will be hydrolyzed, absorbed, and then resynthesized and stored as human fat, while that of carnivorous fat will not be hydrolyzed and therefore has to be deposited in humans as pork fat in the adipose tissue. 

I AM DONE WITH YOU AND YES CONCRETE YOU ARE....


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Why is it that every time I post something bad about abady dog doo it gets deleted????


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea. At the bottom of the Home page there is a contact number. Why don't you ask them?


----------



## jenn2120 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is some additional information on prevoius comments posted

Comment: "And Safflower Oil is controversial to say the least. It is mainly used in women’s cosmetic’s."

Reply: Safflower oil has the highest source of polyunsaturated fats than that found in any other type of vegetable oil, i.e. almost 79% polyunsaturated fatty acids (linoleic acid). It also contains 13 percent of monounsaturated fatty acids (oleic acid)and only 8% of saturated fatty acids. The other essential nutrients present in safflower oil are omega-6 fatty acids, cis-linoleic acid,vitamin E, 

Comment: "Menhaden are like the crows of the sea, they eat what other fish won’t"
Reply: Menhaden, also known as mossbunker, bunker and pogy, are forage fish. Typical ocean forage fish are small, silvery schooling oily fish such as herring, anchovies and menhaden, and other small, schooling baitfish like capelin, smelts, sand lance, halfbeaks, pollock, butterfish and juvenile rockfish. Herrings are a preeminent forage fish


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't figure out what you point is. I for one, try to stay away from both ingredients.

Safflower oil is NOT what I am looking for in my dogs diet. Maybe if I need to deep fry his kibble.

Menhaden, is NOT used for human consumption, that is enough for me to not want to feed it to my dog. I feed what I consider the best dog foods on the market today. And yes I have done my homework and yes "almost" every dog food has something in it I don't like.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safflower


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey lawrence why so defensive??? And their REALLY is no need for name calling.... a good product with good ingredients SHOULD speak for itself right?? Too bad this IS NOT a good quality product... Lard is a low quality rendered fat,similar to tallow but sourced from pigs...This product makes PROLIFIC use of low quality and unidentifiable source ingredients...too bad so sad BUT TRUE.http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1459&cat=6


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

He well never acknowledge the facts, nor well he go to the sites we leave links for. Concrete.... My ex was the exactly the same, she once told me she was never wrong!!!! Keep in mind he is a salesman for them. Now remember, ""lard"" is the miracle food, it even solves hip-dysplasia,,, in his mind...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Commercial importance

Menhaden are not used for human consumption. They die quickly, and they spoil rapidly if not immediately gutted and iced. They are also very bony and smelly.

However, menhaden are the primary source of fishmeal, used as food for poultry and pen-raised fish, such as salmon. Atlantic menhaden are an important link between plankton and upper level predators. Because of their filter feeding abilities, “menhaden consume and redistribute a significant amount of energy within and between Chesapeake Bay and other estuaries, and the coastal ocean.”[5] Because they play this role, and their abundance, menhaden are an invaluable prey species for many predatory fish, such as striped bass, bluefish, mackerel, flounder, tuna, drum, and sharks. They are also a very important food source for many birds, including egrets, ospreys, seagulls, northern gannets, pelicans, and herons.

According to James Kirkley of the Virginia Institute of Marine Science (VIMS), there are two established commercial fisheries for menhaden. The first is known as a reduction fishery. According to the Omega Protein Corporation, this fishery's output produces omega-3 oils for human consumption, and for aquaculture, swine, and other livestock feeds.[6] Only two states, Virginia and North Carolina, currently allow the reduction fishery in their waters.[4] The second is known as a bait fishery, which harvests menhaden for the use of both commercial and recreational fishermen. Commercial fishermen, especially crabbers in the Chesapeake Bay area, use menhaden to bait their traps or hooks. The recreational fisherman use ground menhaden chum as a fish attractant, and whole fish as bait. The total harvest is approximately 500 million animals per year.[7]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menhaden


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-lawrence loves Lard soooo much I bet he bathes in it...lol


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, I guess I am rubbing off on ya. Did ya read my post about my butcher. I haven't opened it up yet to look at it but a buck 29 is pretty good I thought. Good ole fashion LARD and fat. Dogs love it. It was funny because the lady says, if that's all you feed him he well get fat, I almost died laughing. I had to put my hand over my mouth and all I could think about was this food as I was walking out.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess lol I'm sure it's still higher quality than AbadyLard food...LOL


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys been awhile since I been on posting. Interesting topic about Pork fat, I would advise NO ONE to feed this on a daily basis to their dogs. The avg novice does not work their dog in a environment that would require this much saturated fat. Even sled doggers only use pork fat in moderation. I have no personally tried Abady dog food so I don't know what type results others have had with it, I feel there is better food that cost much less than having Abady shipped.


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Antonio, you seem like a nice guy but I will tell you why you are wrong. First, the difference in saturated fat between chicken & pork is neglible, except that much of the saturated fat in Pork Fat is Stearic Acid, which is considered very healthy. Pork fat has more monounsaturated fat & polyunsaturated fat than it has saturated fat. Second, there are at least 5 other fats in Abady, so the GA is not just Pork Fat, rather a mix of mammal, fish and plant. Third, you don't feed as much Abady compared to other foods, so the actual amount of grams consumed of fat is more than likely less than a kibble. 

The food has been around for more than 30 years and is used by professional people all over the country.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sam, 

I can't argue your statements as again I've never used Abady brand dog food. I just know from my experience in working sports (Mostly Schutzhund) and some weight pull, that if I were to give my dog that type of fat content consistently during off peak season it would probably ruin him once it was time to gear back up for the working season. I can't even feed EVO red meat year around for the same reason and I think it's a great dry kibble.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

sam, you are totally wrong. Dogs do need SOME fat in their diet, but this food just flat out overloads it. Then again look at all the other lower grade ingredients !!! This might have been a good dog food back at the turn of the century but it is just garbage now. 
It just amazes me how little people know about dog food and what ingredients are bad and which ones are good....

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients 

Lard

AAFCO: The rendered fat of swine.

Very low in linoleic acid but very attractive to pets, used to make poor quality food more appealing. Few nutritional benefits. 

Beef & Bone Meal

AAFCO: The rendered product from beef tissues, including bone, exclusive of any added blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents, except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices.

A byproduct made from beef parts which are not suitable for human consumption. It can incorporate the entire cow, including the bones, but the quality cuts of meat are always removed. This is an inexpensive, low quality ingredient used to boost the protein percentage.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh sam, leave a link to ALL THESE SO CALLED professionals all over the country, BECAUSE I KNOW OF NONE. In fact, it is such a low grade of dog food it isn't carried at any dog food stores in the entire SEATTLE area.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,I was at my local Indy pet store,and I asked about Abady.They had never heard of it.So just for a laugh I listed some of the ingredients.The lady said "did you check the grocery store"?? LOL...it sounded like a cheap GROCERY store food to her..Then she said "Why would you want to feed that?,you always buy such good brands"...I just laughed and said "I don't want to feed that,Their is a guy arguing that it is "the best food on the market".Everyone busted out laughing!!! And your right I have never seen it in my area either,not even Petco,Petsmart carry it,and 95% of what they sell is crap food...btw even though this clown posts with different names,we all know that it IS the same person every time.All he ever argues is pork lard...WHAT ABOUT ALL THE OTHER CRAPPY INGREDIENTS???


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio,


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio, I didn't know you had a German Shepherds!! I thought you had Golden Retrievers and Rottweilers or Dobermans.

Michelle, the owner of Next to Nature's pet store in Edmond's, WA. started to giggle when I showed him the ingredient list and told him it was suppose to be a good dog food. Should have seen his face when I told him that this clown says abady is the best. He also said he had never heard of it, so I had printed out a ingredient list for him to look at.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, 

I don't have a Shepherd what would have gave you that idea? I have a Doberman


----------



## reggie (Jul 22, 2010)

well the one thing i know about dogs and food , is simply i used to be big into labels and list but only thing that matters is how the dogs do on the food and i have seen good results from abady i havent used it myself but dogs that i have bred and sold to others are using it and i must say there dogs look better than my dogs eating raw and cleaner reading bags of kibble , to the person using evo in the working dog ur only killing performance with that food the protein is way to high and tends to make working dogs run hot and have runs under stress thats why u have so many issues with it , i have fed that stuff for years before i figured out , it just isnt fit for a kibble , now i stay away from those ultra high protein foods , nothing realistic about it diet wise , waste of money .. for the record the best food i have use to date would have to be country naturals made by grandma mea's if u are truely looking for a kibble for working dogs they will thrive off , something about that food i think its extremely clean and the dogs just have unreal energy and recovery , its the most natural kibble i have used , some of you should give it a try i would love to hear ur results , so far no one i have talked into using it has had any issues , but i have been thinking of using abady on my dogs but i just cant get over the price and the list of things that go into it but on the other hand i keep thinking about how well some of the dogs look on it that i have seen ...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN TOLD THE SALESMAN FROM abady HAVE BEEN OUT AGAIN BASHING OTHER PRODUCTS ALL OVER THE INTERNET.It truly is true AND THEY HAVE ZERO CLASS BY BASHING..They have to bash, because their is nothing good about this crap. He really knows nothing and you tell by him bashing MEAT protein, which just happens to be great for dogs. You ever notice how these clowns always have to bash one food or another.Yeah everyone should feed their dogs a big bag of cheap lard and cheap Ol Roy type ingredients.This crap is just that, CRAP....


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

This poor dog just ate some Abady..... http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/bad-dog-food-list.html


----------



## Connie3 (Aug 7, 2010)

OMGoodness....now you really have me confused....I just bought some Abady Maintenance Stress & Growth for Toys for my two tiny Maltese...both are under 4 lbs and have been on Abady New York Natural Lamp and Rice for a long while now. Since they are almost 2 years old I switched them to the maintenance formula and after reading all the above comments and posts I am wondering if I made the right choice....The breeder had them on Abady when I got them and was told it was the best for Maltese. So....need some advise here people...what is the best dog food for toys....Thanks!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Connie, lets take a look at what you are feeding. 1st off the majority of the ingredients are those before the first fat or oil. Which are
No.1 Chicken By-Products Meal, There is no high grade,, this is absolutely the lowest grade of meat there is..The ingredients of each batch can vary drastically in ingredients (heads, feet, bones etc.) as well as quality, thus the nutritional value is also not consistent. Don't forget that byproducts consist of any parts of the animal OTHER than meat.

No.2 White rice, it is fine and is a better grain.

No. 3 Menhaden Fish meal, first off Menhaden fish is not a human grade ingredient and is used in womens cosmetics only. This does in fact contain euthoyzuin (sp) a high toxic preservative banned in human food.

No. 4 Lard, come on. Pork itself is VERY controversial in dog food.

No. 5 Safflower Oil. is theeee lowest grade oil you can find.

Then you add in low grade products like Beef Meat & Bone Meal (THE LOWEST GRADE OF ANY MEAT),, Beef fat, Geez more fat,,,and you tell me what you are feeding your dog......

Chicken By-Products Meal (Highest Quality), White Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal (Select Grade), Lard (the finest land-based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids), Safflower Oil, Beef Fat, Dicalcium Phosphate, Beef Meat & Bone Meal, Potassium Chloride, Undefatted Beef Liver (Human Grade), Flaxseed Oil (Organic), Whey Protein Concentrate, Choline Choride, Natural Flavor, Menhaden Fish Oil, Ferrous Sulfate, d-Alpha Tocopheeryl Actate (Source of natural Viatmin E), Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Acetate, Taurine, Niacinamide, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Inositol, Citrus Bioflavanoid Complex, Ergocaciferol (Vitamin D3), Manganese Sulfate, Riboflavin, Potassium Iodide, Phytonadione (Vitamin K1), Thimaine Hydrochloride, Cupric Oxide, Chromium GTF, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Biotin, Cyanocobalamin Concentrate (Vitamin B12).

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Connie-my top picks for dog food brands-Champion Orijen-Acana.Fromm Family foods-Fromm,Merrick pet care-Merrick.These ones are family owned and manufacture all their own products.Also once you pick a food you should switch it up with different proteins,like maybe do a duck formula,a chicken-turkey formula,a red meat formula,a fish formula,ect.It helps to add variety and gives a more complete amino acid profile.I do this for my dogs and they do very well.Think about it you wouldn't want to eat the same exact meal every day for the rest of your life....But whatever food you choose you should definately get your dogs off of Abady it is just a terrible food full of by-products and lard.A very low grade food in my opinion..btw you will only find the foods I suggested at independently owned pet stores,and feed stores.


----------



## Vaish (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi michelle, finally was able to buy merrick puppy plate in india through Ebay GEB and i received the 30 lb bag today, well when i googled i found puppy plate contains about 2% calcium, is it ok to feed it to my 9 weeks old GSD. I will feed it to my adopted 11 month old labrador, but is it ok to feed to a aggressively growing puppy ? please advice


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Vaish,actually Puppy plate's calcium is 2.45%.No, I would not feed it to a Large breed puppy.It would be a great food for your Labrador.You need to get a large breed puppy food for your GSD.If you want to let me know which lbp formulas that you can get through Ebay I can help you pick one....


----------



## Vaish (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you Michelle, just found out that there is wellness large breed puppy and blue large breed adult. Add every wellness product is available including core. All taste of the wild products, and canidae all life stages. This Ebay's global Easy buy is awesome it connects to USA ebay sellers and purchase made is sent to a courier company in New york who sends the product ti India, I received by merrick puppy plate in 15 days. Please suggest a suitable product for my GSD puppy.


----------



## Vaish (Jul 18, 2010)

I know its big to ask but, since you and Jess have good relation with your pet food supplier, could you ask any of them to sell Orijen LBP and Orijen 6 Fish, I will place orders of three 30lb bags each, every two months. All they have to do is post as how they usually do and Ebay GEB will give me a price inclusive of all prices. The person who sells will only have to send to new york, from there the courier company will send me the poduct.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Vaish,Wellness Super 5 mix lbp is a great choice for your GSD. The only product that I like from Blue Buffalo is their Wilderness(grain free).TOTW is good also,so are Wellness and Merrick.If you want to rotate between these foods for your Labrador you can.But for your GSD I would stick with Wellness lbp until he is an adult.I hope this info helps you.


----------



## Vaish (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you very much Michelle. This helps a lot, one last question, what would you suggest a well balanced home cooked dog food or Wellness LBP. Time and Money is no Object.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Vaish, I buy from local pet stores. But if I need to buy on line I buy from K9cusine, http://www.k9cuisine.com/Default.aspx?template=3
I used to get my Horizon Legacy from them.


----------



## Vaish (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you Jess. the problem with these websites is they charge 15$ per lb to ship to INDIA without a guarantee to receive the product and no money back too. I find Ebay very secure. Thats the reason i am opting for Ebay sellers.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Vaish-I personally would buy the Wellness lbp.It has been used for years and proven to be 100% complete and balanced.I personally wouldn't be comfortable home cooking for a puppy.But if you are comfortable with it,and have a proven recipe for Large breed pups then you could go that route.If you want to you can add a small amount of fresh meat and a small amount of fresh steamed veggies to the Wellness lbp.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

These slim balls are at it again running around the internet knocking every other dog food out there to include ORIJEN. What fools they are. and this has to be the BIGGEST LIE I have ever seen a dog food manufacture make.

Other than the fact that hip dysplasia can be prevented through the judicious feeding of Abady 

That statement on their website has to be the worst statement ever made by any company ever!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Laura, I brought it over here. Their was a salesman from abady who used to post here and one of his post said my dogs were all gonna get Hip-dysplasia if I didn't feed abady. He said I should get used to seeing it. I swear if I could have got my hands on him, they would have locked me up for a long time. My point is that a lot of dog food companies make these kinds of ridiculously false statements and people buy into them. abady makes some of the stupidest statements I have ever read, but many companies also say some pretty unreal stuff on their websites. Lately there have been some pretty false advertising about certain dog foods on animal planet.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

I cannot even believe that, really? There is WAAAAY too much that can factor into HD, and since it is a malformation, it has to be at least mostly genetic. My whole stink about this as you know is the claims by companies and misleading imprint it makes on us consumers. Just like they say $$$ IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL, and when I hear that I ALWAYS think of dog food companies. Your picture of Tony may be small but I can see his shiny head, he must be doing just fine! LOL!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Read what these morons say about hip-dysplasia. I just can't believe and dog food company would such a ridiculously false statement and expect people with half a brain to believe it.

Other than the fact that hip dysplasia can be prevented through the judicious feeding of Abady products, hip dysplasia along with the other conditions listed in the title of

http://therobertabadydogfoodcoltd.com/hip_dysplasia.htm

Morons absolute morons, so since humans can also suffer from this issue I guess we should all start eating abady... Here is the real truth...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_dysplasia_%28canine%29

http://orthopedics.about.com/od/pediatrichipinjuries/a/dysplasia.htm

And since I can not trust this company I am moving them up my list of bad dog foods.


----------



## Betty3 (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess I am feeling conflicted right now. Some 35 or so years ago, I had my dogs on Abady. Supposedly it was the best dog food available with no chemical additives or grain. They did great. For a few years, I had no dogs & when I adopted more, I went with a mix of home cooked meat, maybe some good quality canned foods sometimes, mixed with left over veggie & meat juices & a bit of a dry food. I recently thought about switching my two fur kids to Abady but now see a lot of negatives. They are small. One is a teacup Chihuahua that we just adopted & the other is an Affenpinscher mix. Carleeta weighs 3.3 lbs & Mickey goes about 9 lbs. 
I guess my reason for considering switching is somewhat selfish. As I get older, I like the idea of free feed. I would appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

If you look at all the negative reviews of this food, they are from people that have never, ever used it or even know where to get it. What is amazingly ironic is that this food is the most meat heavy, and lightly processed food on the market. I don't understand why it is such a polarizing dog food. 

It is sold almost always in very high end shops and these store owners will tell you it is the best food in the store.


----------



## Cris (May 5, 2011)

I have used Abady in both of my dogs (4 year old Bull Mastiff and 10 year old Pit mix) for about two years now. My pit was able to eat any brand of dog food and never had a problem, but my Bully always had a nasty rash on his belly and disgusting build-up in his ears until we switched to Abady. We had tried several brands ranging from garbage like Beneful to supposedly "good" foods like Orijen and Taste of the Wild, but we could not find a single variety that minimized his symptoms. 

After switching to Abady, my Bully's ear problem and belly rash all but vanished. He lost a bit of weight as well ... and my 10 year old Pit regained the vitality he had at 10 months! Both of my dogs are shiny, lively, and their excrement is neater and less smelly. I guess it may not work for everyone, but it certainly helped my boys.


----------



## Dawn9 (May 14, 2011)

There is a "nutritionist" who is a vet that supposedly has developed Abady dog food. This "nutritionist" claims that this dog food will solve all kinds of dog's woes including pancreatitis, however the Abady dog food is too high in fat for dogs suffering from acute or chronic pancreatitis. He does lectures locally on pet nutrition and then goes into a hard sell about his pet food. I don't trust this kind of marketing. A true pet nutritionist isn't trying to sell a product but delivers honest facts about what is good and not good for your pet's individual needs. Abady food is extremely expensive and you could end up spending hundreds of dollars a week. There needs to be more studies before people should blindly buy into this dog food.


----------



## Renee2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Abady speaks the truth. Their is a vet called Dr. Bellfield and he has had positive results with changing their pets diet and supplements. Abady is right hip dysplasia was not around years ago when people were feeding their dogs fresh homemade foods and table scraps. Dogs are carnivores they need meat. Also the Fidelco Guide Dog company feeds their dogs Abady and before Abady they were seeing a lot of hd now it is down to a minimum because the quality of the feed has changed to Abady. If you cannot feed raw fresh then feed Abady granular it is the best of the best.


----------



## Pat8 (Jul 21, 2011)

Come on folks, I need some good information here. Our female English Mastiff died in March of this year at just 8 years old. I listened to a vet when he told us to feed her "Life's Abundance" dry food. We would mix in chicken breast and veggies, but we realized much too late that she wasn't getting a balanced diet. We have a Mastiff pup coming to us in late August and I want to give him/her the very best chance at a long healthy life. At a recent dog show, we were told "feed a raw diet" A very well know vet from California, (Dr. Dodd) says too many problems with raw. Others were saying, Abady is the number 1 choice followed by Evangers. Please people, if your feeding any of these foods, I would really appreciate some feedback. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Kim15 (Aug 12, 2011)

My dog also passed in March and my vet had told me that it was because of the food that he had been eating. I have a english mastiff puppy coming in September and my vet had suggested that we feed him the raw diet and even gave us a free package She also suggested fromm, and merrick. I want to get him the best food that I can. Then I look at all these dog food reviews and that really confuses me. Is there anyone that can tell my what the best food for my puppy would be?


----------



## Toni_Calordino (Sep 6, 2011)

Started using Abady about 20 years ago when our male german shepard developed skin problems; his skin cleared up and we kept him on it (along with our female shepard). Since that time, I have had other dogs who did not have skin issues so I used a high quality store bought dog food for them and they were fine. I currently have another female german shepard - right from the start she has been a finicky eater, then she started scratching and developing hot spots. I switched her to Abady and she now looks forward to meals, cleans the dish and she no longer has any hot spots, or itching. I have to travel approximately 50 miles to get Abady - but it is definitely worth the trip. When you actually figure out how much store bought food costs over a month, the price pretty much equals out. As with anything, if it doesn't work - don't use it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

:0


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Dennis2 (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess I'll weigh in with my opinion, not scientific fact...we used Abady with our German-Husky mix. It was the only dog food we feed her for her 15 years. We kept food out for her to feed "on demand". She always had a rich shiny coat, was NOT overweight at all (we did spay her as a young pup), in fact very lean, and she always had great energy. The only health problems we encountered with her was in her last year of life. She was diagnosed with progressive spinal malaysia. Our little girl had a wonderful healthy life.

Was it the breed? Was it just luck? Was it the food we feed her?

All I know is that we will feed our new puppy only Abady.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

I find it interesting that all the negative reviews are from people that have never used this product.

How can someone have a negative review if they have never used it. 

It is likely someone reviewing a movie they have never seen.


----------



## toni3 (Dec 17, 2011)

I feed my maltese and the boxer Abady Raw


----------



## Sally3 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have fed many of the top rated grain free foods and I always felt my dogs looked great. I read through the information on the Abady site and then ordered some for my Hairless Chinese Crested to see what it might do for him. I was delighted by the way he filled out and the muscle he started to get. I then bought some to give my large breed dogs as a test. I can say that I am impressed with the food. The coats on the dogs are the best I've ever seen, and I had always had compliments on how nice they looked. I am now meeting people that are wanting the same product I am using to create those lustrous coats and healthy bodies. I have turned on many people to Abady and each one has noted huge differences in total condition of their dogs. There is a reason the formulas work. That is because someone decided to create foods that are totally functional for a dog's system. The correct type of by-product meal will add much needed natural nutrition that other foods just can't touch. I believe that this food does work to help hip dysplasia issues. It stands to reason that if a dog or puppy is fed the correct nutrition at every stage that the dog or puppy has a much better chance of better hips. Muscle condition also improves which helps hips to stay in place correctly. It takes the right foods, that a dog's system recognizes as usable, that nourishes the body in it's formation. Abady foods make sense if one understands the true needs and sources of the nutrition that actually builds healthy bodies. Unless you actually try it you will never have the experience to judge the food or it's maker with intelligence.


----------



## Linda6 (May 9, 2012)

I am wondering what your credentials are re veterinary nutrition background. You (Jesse/Michele)seem to be obsessive in trashing Abady while accusing them of doing the same thing to others. I have to give some credence to the experiential evidence. My own dog loves it, her chronic digestive and skin problems resolved on it (after trying numerous other foods) as has been the experience of others.

What is your opinion of the saponin angle, as Abady appears to be the ONLY food out there that does not use it?

Re the hip dysplasia claims, it is entirely possible that nutrition can have an effect. I do not believe their claims are that it is the ONLY reason, I think they assert it is one of several factors, but I do know knee displacement in humans can be the result of poor muscle tone and muscle development can be effected by lack of protein. 

As for some of the products you rave about, really? Merrick has had several recalls, and Wellness has too.


----------



## Todd2 (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL,well Linda, good luck feeding your dog lard and by products.


----------



## Lorraine3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I m from Singapore. I have been feeding my dog with Abady, today she is a 10 years old strong healthy dog with no health issues. She is able to run 10 with my husband! Thank you Abady...


----------



## JT1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am a bit outraged: dogs are carnivores, the Abady raw solved ALL our puppy's problems in 24 hours. If anyone has any doubt just try it, there is no harm possible from pure food. The puppy came from a shelter and had diarrhea, excessive shedding, nervous tendencies (besides normal teething) and, I am not kidding, within 24 hours of eating Abady raw the coat is better, diarrhea replaced with healthy, non stinking minimal stool, calmer behavior, and generally a very happy puppy. Jeez. Whatever else you try and feed your dog or cat, make sure it's food for a carnivore!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

With just a little bit of research you'll find this is one of the ten worst dog foods made today. UGH.


----------

